
Ask HN: What ethical principles do you follow in your work/job? - gls2ro
I am also curious on understanding how and why people - specially in IT - are choosing an ethical principle to follow.
======
itamarst
I don't work for businesses that are primarily military contractors or work
for the "intelligence community." And there's a bunch of other jobs I won't
take because I feel they don't provide enough social value, but that's a more
idiosyncratic and less well-defined set of constraints.
([https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/01/29/job-contradict-
belie...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/01/29/job-contradict-beliefs/)
talks a little about where I'm coming from.)

